# The Lonliness is a killer



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I try to keep myself busy, keep my mind off things, but I can't deal with the lonliness. I miss my kids so much, I miss the cuddling, AGH!!!!


----------



## lostintheworld1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I know what you mean. The nights.... rattling around in the house by yourself. Trying anything to occupy myself. I hate it.


----------



## IfIwasYourVampire (Jan 5, 2012)

Ha! Same here, we are "alone" in this suffering so it's up to us to do something about it, if we want to stay stuck in the mud nobody is gonna be able to pull us out, but if we decide to get out of the mud wr know we'll do whatever it takes.... I'm trying my best to stay busy, if i cant sleep i'll drink some nyquil, if i wake up early i do some cardio, i have my mp3 with me at work so i can be listening to some music, it hurts that my wife did what she did and gave up on our relationship, but life goes on.... There is a time when you have to just let go...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

IfIwasYourVampire said:


> Ha! Same here, we are "alone" in this suffering so it's up to us to do something about it, if we want to stay stuck in the mud nobody is gonna be able to pull us out, but if we decide to get out of the mud wr know we'll do whatever it takes.... I'm trying my best to stay busy, if i cant sleep i'll drink some nyquil, if i wake up early i do some cardio, i have my mp3 with me at work so i can be listening to some music, it hurts that my wife did what she did and gave up on our relationship, but life goes on.... There is a time when you have to just let go...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. Sometimes it's easier said than done, and the loneliness can be overwhelming sometimes. My stbxw is moving out to her apartment today, so that's another huge thing to get through. Man... the pain and anxiety is just nuts today and will be for the next few days. But... this too shall pass, I keep reminding myself. Not in a good place and I am holding onto anythnig I can right now. 

Proud, we'll get through this buddy.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

Good to know that I'm not the only one feeling like this. I wonder how long it will take to get pass this. The worst thing is I'm in a limbo, one day thinking she'll be back and the next day thinking she's gone forever. I hate this grieving process. I wish there's a shortcut to this.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup, being totally alone for the first time in 25 years is the pits, absolutely. STBXH left last March but the kids were with me, even had my faithful yellow lab. But as of last Dec I was forced to move to a place, alone. DS is married and DD went to NJ to get her life on track job and education wise (w/her dad for now). Had to leave my Brandi with DS as I couldn't bring her with me for now. It's been almost unbearable at times, being so far from my kids. Not really missing Lieceratops these days as I have the bed to myself, no snoring to listen to, the toilet seat stays down, eat what I like, listen to MY music, read in peace, the list grows. 

Excited for the weekend as DS and DIL are coming for the weekend, DD will be calling tonight. Next month will be the baby shower and April will bring my granddaughter's birth.

I really had misgivings that I would ever see anything positive so soon. But it is possible and it will happen, have faith.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I try to keep myself busy, keep my mind off things, but I can't deal with the lonliness. I miss my kids so much, I miss the cuddling, AGH!!!!


Make yourself a list of things that you always wanted to do but never had a chance to do.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

scione said:


> Good to know that I'm not the only one feeling like this. I wonder how long it will take to get pass this. The worst thing is I'm in a limbo, one day thinking she'll be back and the next day thinking she's gone forever. I hate this grieving process. I wish there's a shortcut to this.


Stop thinking. I was the same way. Its been over 4 month since my wife decided to separate. Honestly I am so happy by myself. When I was married I was so happy to be home, but then I realized why I want to spend my time and energy on somebody that doesnt love me. I much rather spend this time on myself.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Lexus do you have any children? I think that is what is tough for me, being removed from not seeing my children every day. I got to see them both last night, and my son is spending the weekend with me since my daughter is having a girls weekend with her grandma.

It's nice to not be around someone who has to fake their emotions towards me. But I get so lonely because of not seeing my babies all the time.


----------

